# mamar



## Bacano

this word makes me nervous...  This site lists absorb (conocimientos, constumbres) as one of the definitions...am I going to get funny looks if I use it that way?


----------



## Grekh

mamar...

¡no mames! = ¡no manches! ...sus significados varían dependiendo de la situación


----------



## Eugin

You made me laugh with that comment of yours, Bacano!!
and Welcome to the forums, by the way!!

The best way you can use it without getting funny faces is like, for example: "*Este niño sabe hablar en alemán, es que lo mamó desde la cuna*", meaning that he knows German since he was very young...

I cannot think of better examples... let´s wait for the other foreros` opinions!!
Cheers!


----------



## mazbook

Yes, you might, since that is shown as a "figurative" usage.  The normal usage is "to suck", which, like English, can be a perfectly fine word *or *a pretty vulgar word.  Just depends on the context.  Eugin's example of the figurative use is perfect, but I would think fairly rare.

Saludos


----------



## Elibennet

When it refers to what babies do or to learning something since you are very little (like Eugin´s example), it is not offensive at all. But it may have a sexual connotation (I don´t know how explicit I can be in this forum). In that case it is taboo.


----------



## loladamore

Bacano said:
			
		

> this word makes me nervous... This site lists absorb (conocimientos, constumbres) as one of the definitions...am I going to get funny looks if I use it that way?


 
It probably depends on who you are talking to. As a general rule, I would avoid the verb completely with Mexicans unless you are looking to provoke (or make them laugh)! 
¡No Ma..rtha!


----------



## Ayelén

Yes, you can use it when you're talking about a baby or an animal. It will sound funny if you use it in anything but that. When it comes to "conocimientos" and "costumbres" you should use "absorber" or "adquirir".


----------



## mprm86

In some countries a _mamada_ is a blowjob. _Mamar_ is also used in expressions as _¡No mames!_ / _¡Qué mamadas!_ (like *no way*!). As an advise, I would recommend not to use _mamar_ seriously (i.e., using it as the verb to suck), it sounds strange. The same happens with the verb _coger_ (specially in México).


----------



## Gargoyle

In Spain:

Ese hombre está mamado= that man is drunk (in a coloquial way)
¡vete a mamarla!= Go to hell (it´s pretty vulgar)


----------



## Bacano

Great replies guys!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Grekh

in México:
¡ese hombre está mamado! = ¡está musculoso!


coger en méxico es un verbo de doble sentido...tiene connotación sexual..


----------



## Eugin

Gargoyle said:
			
		

> In Spain:
> 
> Ese hombre está mamado= that man is drunk (in a coloquial way)


 
Same meaning in Argentina!!


----------



## Gargoyle

Bacano be careful because depending on the country, you can say some words or perhaps not. Memorize them if you don´t want to receive slaps! lol


----------



## mazbook

mprm86 said:
			
		

> In some countries a _mamada_ is a blowjob. _Mamar_ is also used in expressions as _¡No mames!_ / _¡Qué mamadas!_ (like *no way*!). As an advice, I would recommend not to use _mamar_ seriously (i.e., using it as the verb to suck), it sounds strange. The same happens with the verb _coger_ (specially in México).


Un correción pequeñito  .  "To advise" es un verbo.  El sustantivo es "advice".  Tambien no use "advice" en oración con verbo "recommend".  Una o otra es superflua.  Mejor, en este caso es "My advice...don't use..." o "My advice to you is to not use..." o "I recommend that you not use...".

Saludos


----------



## mprm86

Thanks a lot for the *advice*! Here's mine: Remember that _u (or)_ is used before words starting with the letter _o. Una u otra ..._


----------



## mazbook

Muchisimas gracias mprm86.  Casí siempre lo olvidé. 

Saludos


----------



## Gargoyle

Una corrección pequeñita.
También no use "advice" en una oración con el verbo ...
Una u otra es ...


----------



## mazbook

Gracias a Usted tambien Gargoyle.

Saludos


----------



## salvador_1_99

loladamore said:
			
		

> It probably depends on who you are talking to. As a general rule, I would avoid the verb completely with Mexicans unless you are looking to provoke (or make them laugh)!
> ¡No Ma..rtha!


 
Tienes razón


----------



## cabrito609

Grekh y mprm86:

Entonces "¡No mames, wey!" significa algo como "No way, man!" ?  Quiero estar segura de que "No mames" no implica que piensas que la otra persona, a quien la frase está dirigida, esté mintiendo, sino que lo que acaba de decir es increíble, etc. 
 
Gracias


----------



## Mr Chu

always thought "no mames wey" meant "don´t suck it you ox!"


----------



## Moritzchen

Gargoyle said:
			
		

> Una corrección pequeñita.
> También no use "advice" en una oración con el verbo ...
> Una u otra es ...


 
Porqué "también no" y no "tampoco"?


----------



## vince

It seems to be used in places where English "no way!" wouldn't fit.

Still looking for a detailed explanation for this Mexican phrase.


----------



## Moritzchen

"Stop fucking around fool"?


----------



## cabrito609

Lo siento por el post…todavía estoy en el proceso de acostumbrarme a las herramientas de wordreference. Uno de los enlaces arriba es “search” y cuando hago una búsqueda para “no mames” hay varios posts que intentan de explicar esta frase. Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## loladamore

No te preocupes, cabrito. No sé si ya te quedó claro el asunto, pero si las moscas, te diré que '*no mames, güey'* es una frase vulgar y potencialmente ofensiva que se emplea para expresar desacuerdo con una afirmación o sentimiento. Se suele interpretar no sólo como un cuestionamiento en cuanto a las ideas expresadas por el otro sino también constituye un insulto - el otro miente o está equivocado, pero por estúpido (güey). La versión de Moritzchen lo dice bastante claramente. 
Así que sí quiere decir _*No way*_ pero es más fuerte (aunque se use a nivel coloquial entre amigos sin problemas) y una frase que los no nativos probablemente deberían evitar.
Saludos,
L.


----------



## cabrito609

Gracias por aclarar todo.  Sí, tenía la impresión que está bien usar la frase entre amigos…pero no con mi jefe!
 
Oigo la frase con frecuencia.  Pero un ejemplo que me confundió es que estaba mirando un video que hicieron unos mexicanos de granizo en el DF.  Uno de ellos dijeron “No mames!” como expresión de asombra.  Para mí, en este contexto la frase puede significar algo como “Holy shit!”


----------



## loladamore

cabrito609 said:
			
		

> Gracias por aclarar todo. Sí, tenía la impresión que está bien usar la frase entre amigos…pero no con mi jefe!
> 
> Oigo la frase con frecuencia. Pero un ejemplo que me confundió es que estaba mirando un video que hicieron unos mexicanos de granizo en el DF. Uno de ellos dijeron “No mames!” como expresión de asombra. Para mí, en este contexto la frase puede significar algo como “Holy shit!”


 
Tienes razón; también se usa para expresar asombro - como ¡no puede ser! pero más fuerte. Y como dices en este sentido queda bien _*Holy shit*_, se me ocurre que en otras situaciones podría ser el equivalente simplemente de decir _*BULLSHIT!!!*_


----------



## lapachis8

mazbook said:
			
		

> Un correción pequeñito  . "To advise" es un verbo. El sustantivo es "advice". Tampoco use "advice" en una oración con el verbo "recommend". Una o otra es superflua. Mejor, en este caso es "My advice...don't use..." o "My advice to you is to not use..." o "I recommend that you not use...".
> 
> Saludos


 
Por favor Mazbook "también no" ¡es un horror!
Usa "tampoco", sobre todo en el foro. Me doy cuenta que el español no es tu lengua materna. 
No sé por qué razón, pero en todas partes la mayoría de la gente se olvida de la existencia del "tampoco" y ahora (creo que por flojera o por ignorancia) la gente empieza a utilizar "también no" , argghh.
Saludos


----------



## mazbook

Gracias lapachis8,  No sé porque, pero no puedo recordar "tampoco", ¡casí nunca! y conozcé —también no —está incorrecto por mas de 8 años ahora.  No está mi único problema con español, pero está probablemente mi más peor problema ahora.

Discúlpeme, por un horror.  

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## lapachis8

No te preocupes. Hasta los "native speakers" lo hacen y mucha gente en los medios que se supone, no deberían hacerlo. 
Sólo un pequeño comentario peor (o mejor) por ser superlativos ya no necesitan más "grados", así que no necesitan "ni más peor" ni "menos mejor" o "más mejor", pero lo mejor es que haces el esfuerzo y te comunicas.
saludos


----------



## mazbook

lapchis8, Yo dice —No está mi único problema con español... —seguro tengo muchos.

Muchisimas gracias por sus correciones.

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## Echándolosperros

Acerca del verbo "mamar", opino que conviene comprender sus varias aceptaciones, pero como estudiante del idioma español puedo facilmente prescindir de él en la comunicación activa.
Prefiero no llorar....

"¡Sigle veinte, cambalache
problemático y febril!....
El que no llora no mama
Y el que no afana es un gil"

Saludos


----------

